# is raw egg okay for mice to eat ????? x thx



## memeloveya1

can mice eat raw egg an is it good for them because my doe if fit an healfy but i want to add something else to her diet she also has bread and milk but is raw egg okay aswell thank you xx  xx


----------



## Rhasputin

I would cook it, to make sure it's safe to eat first. Raw eggs may have bacteria in them that could make your mice sick, or even kill them.


----------



## memeloveya1

thank you x


----------



## HemlockStud

I feed my mice raw egg with no ill side effects, usially I soak a bit of whole grain bread in the egg then give to them. Pregnant and nursing does really love it.


----------



## memeloveya1

do u do that wiv uncooked egg an will it be alright for all my mice x


----------



## Anne

I dont know a lot about mice nutrition needs, but I know that in egg yolk there is a lot of B vitamin, but in the white there is something that breaks down B vitamin, so if an animal eats the whole raw egg, they dont get all of the b vitamin, and if they eat whites alone they can end up having to little B vitamin. When you cook eggs the B vitamins are preserved, but the thing in the white is broken down.

So if they should have raw egg I could imagine that the same goes as with other animals, that the yolk is best given alone, and if you are afraid of salmonella then you could buy pasteurised egg yolks.

(sorry for the clumpsyness of this post, I hope you get the meaning)


----------



## Laigaie

As far as the chance of bacteria in raw egg: the stats on that are something like one in twenty THOUSAND eggs being infected. It's really extremely rare.


----------



## HemlockStud

My only other comment to this is - if a mouse were to come across an egg in the wild and decided to eat it(granted it were cracked open), I doubt they would have a little kitchen to cook it in!


----------



## Rhasputin

True. But at the same time if a wild mouse came up to an apple seed in the wild, it would probably eat it (as a domestic mouse or rat would too).

Which, often poisons them.
I think it just invites too much bacteria into the mouse's food area, and it would be hard to serve?


----------



## HemlockStud

Rhasputin said:


> True. But at the same time if a wild mouse came up to an apple seed in the wild, it would probably eat it (as a domestic mouse or rat would too).
> 
> Which, often poisons them.
> I think it just invites too much bacteria into the mouse's food area, and it would be hard to serve?


Well in my opinion - what doesnt kill you only makes you stronger! And if it isnt good to eat raw, maybe it shouldnt be consumed at all.

I find it easy to serve, bread soaked in raw egg put on a plastic lid or piece of cardboard then in the cage.


----------



## Rhasputin

Well I eat raw eggs often, so I guess I shouldn't be dissing it. :lol: :roll:


----------



## SarahC

memeloveya1 said:


> do u do that wiv uncooked egg an will it be alright for all my mice x


if you are in the U.K then eggs with the British lion mark are safe.Eggs with no stamp might have been imported from countries that do not have such strict control and there is a risk of salmonella.These are usually found in corner shops and are best avoided by all, for ethical as well as health reasons.


----------



## memeloveya1

thank you all for your comments i think i will still look in to it a bit more befor i take any steps wiv this just in case x but thank you anyway x


----------

